# my german shepherd dosent remember me



## girl213 (Oct 18, 2008)

I have a 2 year old german shepherd that i havent seen in 9 months and he trys to attack me like im a stranger he has never shown aggresion before and it kills me to leave him tied up but he really tries to rip me to pieces. he even snapped at my aunt because i was near when she petted him. my question is should i get rid of him or do you think in time he will remember me? i was always told once a dog bites you can never trust him because he will bite again. thank you


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The internet is not the place to get advice on something like this since none of us know you or your dog or can see the interaction that is going on between the two of you. You need to contact a qualified trainer/behaviorist and have the person come out to see what is going on and help you.

You also need to NOT tie the dog up. If he must be confined, use a crate or kennel. Being tied out for long periods is a sure way to create fear and aggression issues in a dog.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Why? May I ask have you not seen the dog in 9 months? 

Probably that part is none of my business.....I would contact a trainer...a professional to have the dog evaluated OR in the very least a vet, that there is no medical issues. 

AND the tied up part? Sometimes this will make a dog aggressive. Has it been chained outside OR tied up for the last 9 months? 

How much human contact has he had? Good luck with this, you came to the right place for advice. 

NO you should not just get rid of him. You should HELP him.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Sorry Rugar, Chris and I posted at the same time. 

You should REALLY take her advice.


----------



## girl213 (Oct 18, 2008)

i have been gone do to military duties and my fioncee has been the one posting on here peviously...me and ruger had a great relationship we used to wrestle, he followed me everywhere, and he never acted mean even to strangers. i live in the country and he was never tied up but theres no way i can put him in a kennel cause i cant even get near enough to feed him... besides really think and tell me would you want to be on a runner or in a tiny cage??? anyway my family has been taking care of him and hes only been tied up since last night because my feoncee is working and i cant get near him its a temporary solution.his anger came before he was tied up so thats not where its coming from


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great post Chris! (as usual)


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Rugeri have been gone do to military duties and my fioncee has been the one posting on here peviously...me and ruger had a great relationship we used to wrestle, he followed me everywhere, and he never acted mean even to strangers. i live in the country and he was never tied up but theres no way i can put him in a kennel cause i cant even get near enough to feed him... besides really think and tell me would you want to be on a runner or in a tiny cage??? anyway my family has been taking care of him and hes only been tied up since last night because my feoncee is working and i cant get near him its a temporary solution.


Just to respond to this quickly...a "tiny cage" is much better than being tied up outdoors, even on a runner. He won't get any exercise on that thing...he'll only build frustration. Whereas in a crate, he'll learn to relax and know it as his den instead of building frustration and tension. Even if being tied up outdoors isn't the root of the problem, it will only make it worse whereas a crate may help.

You really need to contact a professional behaviorist.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I think ruger's issues are beyond what help you can get from a website. A trained behaviorist/trainer is in order.


----------



## girl213 (Oct 18, 2008)

all i can say is the army wasnt worth losing my best friend...


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I know a woman who imported a dog that couldn't get near him. She had to open the crate, and be on the outside of the kennel so she could close the door. The only way she could start working with him was to fast him from food for a couple days. It's drastic, but it might work. He doesn't know you, he doesn't trust you. If he had anger before being tied up (still have problem with only tied up since last night. so she went out and bought stuff to tie him up one night? not likely, sorry),anyway, if he had previous issues, def. need a behaviorist.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

it's not OVER!!

work with a trainer and rebuild your relationship! 

Thank you for being a soldier. I have lots of family overseas now.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

just want to say that a thorough work-up by a veterinarian is also really necessary. something is very wrong to have a german shepherd dog turn on it's owner. 

as others have said, this problem cannot be identified or solved on an internet message board. besides the vet you need a behaviorist to find out what's going on. a behaviorist is different tan a trainer. 

good luck.


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Thats hard to deal with, I hope he begins to remember you. I would be distroyed if my dog forgot me, but then again he was still young when you left, so maybe there's hope. =)


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

It sounds like the fiancee took care of him this whole time and he is fine with her, just the male in the family?


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I am helping a military wife rehome her beloved GSD. Her husband is in Iraq, they thought he would come home sooner. 

She is pregnant...her pregnancy has become high risk. She is alone on a base. She had the GSD trained at Pet Smart, (where I am a reg. go figure...the trainer told me about him). I think my DH and I found him a wonderful home. It may happen tonight. He is 10 months old. 

Did you say how old your dog is? 

This is another part of war that people do not think or know about. What happens to their pets while they are serving our country. 

Thank you for coming here and shedding light. 

I HOPE you get the help you need. Please at least call your vet, they can direct you to a trainer or what to do. 

Be calm and paicent, with Rugar. (Do not know if you watch Ceaser, some people on here do not like him...) He advises...do not look him in the eye for now. Only show him your back at a distance. BUT please seek a professional. 

Do you have children?


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

Sounds like an extreme lack of socialization.

Was this dog kept outdoors while you were gone?


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I looked back at the orginal post. He is 2 yrs old. Teenage yrs. difficult time. 

Also I agree about what everyone is saying about the crate.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

The dog had issues per the OP before he left.



> Originally Posted By: Rugerhis anger came before he was tied up so thats not where its coming from


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I think he is saying...he HAD to tie the dog up after his reaction to him. For the OP's safety.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think so too.

How was he while your fiancee was there? Is he reacting to you because she isn't there and he thinks you are invading home?

Take Chris's advice. Call today.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

He said his fiancee had been posting on here. 

For advice on problems? OR just for fun?


----------



## Dee Phillips (Nov 29, 2008)

There is something else going on, its not that they forget. My son was gone for 1 1/2 in navy,he got home she barked once as he walked in with out permission she caught his scent and went into her happy dance. She was 2 at the time . I worried about just what your going thru and did alot of research ,breeders I contacted said not to worry as she would remember. Just for him not to walk in the house in the dark and surprise her. I would look into what has really been going on ,so you can get help for him as it seems he is male agressive. hope it works out


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Princess55There is something else going on, its not that they forget. My son was gone for 1 1/2 in navy,he got home she barked once as he walked in with out permission she caught his scent and went into her happy dance. She was 2 at the time . I worried about just what your going thru and did alot of research ,breeders I contacted said not to worry as she would remember. Just for him not to walk in the house in the dark and surprise her. I would look into what has really been going on ,so you can get help for him as it seems he is male agressive. hope it works out


My husband was gone for 7 months (left before the dogs turned a year) and they were so excited when he got home (beyond the normal "mom is home we're excited")!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

i find it odd that he forgot you My last GSD I got at 10 months from someone who could not take care of him...... she came back and he went to her great so I really find this strange. Ernie even remembered my Mother and he had not seen her in 2 years......


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I see.....same account. Your fiancee was posting last Oct. 

Did they find a trainer? He was becoming larger and harder to control at 1 1/2. What was done about that while you were gone? 

Not to put you under a microscope...just curious why Rugar is acting like that. He is Gorgeous by the way!!! I saw the pics in the eyes have it. 

Do not give up!!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WI know a woman who imported a dog that couldn't get near him.


The importer I got Doerak from had stories like this. He and a partner used to import a dozen at a time. He said when he openned some of the crates, the dogs just took off and he never saw them again. 

BUT, he also said that he fed one really vicious dog a whole package of hot dogs through the crate door and then was able to handle him.


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear your story. I remembered being called to duties during Desert Shield/Storm. When I came back 9 month later, my 7 year old GSD was barking madly at me. Then I realized I was too eager to meet him again and didn't give him time to settle. Every canine is different and some takes time to readjust when their most beloved owner comes back from a long duration. Being tied up also contributes to some of the issues as your pal may not have gotten enough workout. Not saying the affection is lacking since I don't know. But you might want to calm both yourself and your pal down first, then gradually offer him some food. Might also help if you have an old toy that both of you played with in the past and has your scent in it. 

Rebuilt the relationship if all possible while seeking a Behavorist to assist you in reworking out your partnership is a must at this point. 

Mines took us 2 weeks to rebuilt but the bond only grew even deeper as I realized it wasn't him that was having the problem but I myself have changed during the time of war. Best of luck to you and hope you can work it out. Please DO SEEK a professional to evaluate and help you both.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackPuppy
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Angela_WI know a woman who imported a dog that couldn't get near him.
> ...


That reminds me of a story someone posted on a dog training forum:
http://www.shirleychong.com/keepers/archives/teeth.txt 

NOTE I would not recommend anyone try something like that without a professional present! 

I would recommend speaking to a behaviorist about the dog in the original post as no one on the internet can see your dog's reaction and there is no way to figure out the cause without seeing the dog.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Is he neutered? Your GF has been taking care of him since he was little more than one. A lot of things change in a young male at that age. I hope she's been training him and socializing him. 

It's not too late for him but I agree, seek a professional. This isn't a problem that can be solved over the internet.

My personal experience - my dogs were 5 and 2 when my husband was in a bike accident. He was in the hospital for 5 months. My male (the 5 year old) went to see him in the hospitals a few times. But when he came home, neither dog was happy. My husband wouldn't go in the gate, he thought they were going to bite him.


----------



## pjindy00 (Feb 19, 2007)

Sorry you're going through this with your dog - I agree with the others that you should probably bring in some professional help to deal with the situation for everyone's safety and best interest.

As for dogs remembering/forgetting owners, it can happen at least for awhile. When I was gone for 8 months for the military, when I came home my "best friend" (my golden/lab mix who was about 10 years old at the time) took the better part of a day to figure out that it really was me. Then, she wasn't quite back to her old self for about a week or so, and it took her awhile to get back to sleeping in my room, etc. I had had her since a pup, and she was my shadow prior to that, yet the extended time apart even took her time to get over.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

> Quote:This is another part of war that people do not think or know about. What happens to their pets while they are serving our country.


Oh my gosh you can not even begin to understand the volume of this problem! Being a dog trainer for military families I hear this every deployment. 


It also happened to my own house hold Hella was 4 months old when DH deployed the first time for 1 year. He returned and she was not use to 1 having men come into the home (Only female german friends entered my house) Men were only seen at the dog club and they were for biting! 

For the first few months we would hug and Hella would jump on him and bite his arm. 

She still is not buddy buddy with DH but she does have respect for him and tolerates his being near me and in the house but he gives commands and she runs to me in that respect she does not view him as leader. 

I agree get a training professional in as well as full panel blood test. 

We have anothr deployment taking place here in July so let's see how many dogs go up for adoption or how many problems arise! 

The average pet owners just do not understand that when ever a human member of the pack leaves this too is a structure change that can effect dogs behviour. There will always be a settling in and testing period with something like this. 

I have a couple of stories about duel military families placing GSD's in foster care for 1 year. I have pretty strong opinions on this and was just recently asked if I would foster a female gsd but I had to say NO.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh Sorry this is just a touchy subject for me and one that I feel very strongly and have very strong opinions and feelings about.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Don't apoligize Suzi...this is something I for one want to know about. 

I thank the OP for posting this. This may have been addressed on this board before...I mean we have been at war for a while now. 

I have NO family in the active military. I do not know of these situations. I really fell into it at Pet Smart spimply because I was wearing a GSD t-shirt. The mgr approached me about the military wife needing help. (That is still not a done deal, me and the adoptive home cannot get a hold of her, we are starting to worry about her, or she changed her mind). 

I hope the OP comes back and updates us on the situation. 

I live about 40 mins from a military base. I want to check into the situation in my area and know what if anything is being done about their pets. 

BUT it is like you and the OP are saying...when they come back it is hard. It is very sad.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I agree that there are lots of different things going on here.

I don't think the cause is hopeless, at least not without knowing more facts. I think much of it depends on what was going on before, and whether or not you can find a good trainer to work with, and whether or not you all can put that much work into it.

I think the first step that is a must is not to tie the boy up. It is my opinion, that tying a dog with aggressive tendencies up, is almost a death sentence. You are asking them to become more aggressive and land a more dangerous bite, and then there is not a question of what has to be done. Get a kennel, get a crate, get a trainer.

Definitely a full vetting, checking all the digestive stuff and the thryoid.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

I thought about writing a phamlet something like your dog and deployments? But then I do not think it will make a difference.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Suzi, it might. I guess it depends on who gets the information, and when.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

The only thing I can think is to have the phamlet as a hand out at the vets office. Still thinking what and how to word everything as I suck at writting.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

My son was gone for 6 months at college and our dogs (even Diablo, who barely knew him before Pete had to leave) was all over him, licking and dancing around. It does sound like something else is going on.


----------

